

Boy regrets selling his kidney to buy an iPad 2 - swombat
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/National/2011/06/02/Boy%2Bregrets%2Bselling%2Bhis%2Bkidney%2Bto%2Bbuy%2BiPad/

======
ScottWhigham
Interesting story but why is it here on HN? Flagged.

~~~
swombat
I'd argue it's of geeky interest.

------
thebooktocome
There goes my faith in humanity. Damn, to take a kid's kidney for ~3100 USD...

